# Hiding dashcam



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

What is the best way (or best cam) to minimize being seen by passenger.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Don't hide your dashcam. Advertise it with several warning stickers.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Actually every Uber should have a dashcsm sticker.. even if you dont own one..

Pax gonna stay quiet..
Behave better..
Probably tip you too.


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

Mine only points outside, but i never had a issue and they clearly see the "red" light blinking. I had my dash cam way before i started ubering. You cant tell if its recording in or outside i guess.

Only 1 passenger mentioned it and they was surprised and only joked around about it recording them and gave me there business card after the ride.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

I understand what your all saying. But I still would like advice on a discreet dual camera and how to make it less visible.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

You don’t necessarily want it descretely tucked away since I’m sure in some markets your camera needs to be in plain view ,and have the proper consent given be it one party consent or all party consent to be legal


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Some states don't have rules requiring notification of the passenger. PA for example you can record all you want but can no tape audio unless they allow you since it's against a wire tap law. Technically if someone says on camera i'm going to beat you up you can't record the audio and submit it during a court process because you didn't inform them stuff like that can be thrown out.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jeffsd619 said:


> I understand what your all saying. But I still would like advice on a discreet dual camera and how to make it less visible.


Why do you want it to be discreet?
In California you have to let them know they are being recorded. At least for audio, I believe.


----------



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

Mine is directly behind the rear view mirror, and I can't see it at all. It only shows what is ahead but can record sound as well. NC is a "1 party consent" wiretap state. So if the couple in the back seat were having a conversation between themselves, you (the driver) are not really a "party" to the convo. A sign mentioning their actions might be recorded might be a good idea. It puts them on notice to behave and covers your ass in case you ever need to use it.

Your local laws may vary. You might be able to turn off audio recording, but I think having that recording available in case there is a "problem" is worth keeping it on.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Be sure you know the statute for recording video and audio in your driving area. In my area we have one party consent. In simplified terms, I am free to record audio and video inside my vehicle without informing others as long as I am present. 

I have Pannovo cam that I keep above my visor that covers the interior of the car. It is flat and very small with 4 IR illuminators for night driving. During the day the IR's automatically shut off. 

I also use a DDpai Mini forward facing cam that is decent for the money. It is attached to the windshield just above the rear view mirror. It is pretty small too. But more noticeable than my Pannovo. 

Both are hard wired with 64GB cards recording in a loop. I am generally happy with the video on both for what I paid - although I rarely look at it. 

At night, neither camera is noticeable at all. Only once did a Pax ask about the camera after seeing the DDpai Mini during an afternoon shift. I made a point at that time to point out both cameras to him and it wasn't a problem for him at all. 

I think I would give the Vantrue N2 a shot next time around. Not much bigger than my DDpai Mini and and all in one unit.


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Not best to hide it for can get into issues with the rider saying they were recorded without their knowledge due to not seeing the camera. However, it is best to at least have a sticker somewhere saying that the rider is being recorded and is for safety and protection reasons.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> What is the best way (or best cam) to minimize being seen by passenger.


If you HIDE it
How will it act as a deterrant ?

Examine your MOTIVES !

Are they Honest ?


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

jeffsd619 said:


> I understand what your all saying. But I still would like advice on a discreet dual camera and how to make it less visible.


Go on eBay and search for hidden mini cams. I'm about to do it myself.
I will not put up a sticker, my state is a 1 party consent state with audio allowed. I AM the 1 party..lol
The dash cam I had was huge and the short time it was up caused my ratings to drop.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

All of this "one party consent" and "two party consent" stuff is so annoying when people don't even know what they're talking about.

The wiretapping laws requring either "one party consent" or "two party consent" are for AUDIO recording. You can record video in your own vehicle without notification to the passenger(s). It's your private property and you have the legal right in all markets to video record anything that happens inside-- or outside (if in public)-- of your vehicle with no restrictions, no consent from the passenger and no legal obligation to announce it.

Any wiretapping law only pertains to audio recording and the recording of communication, not video.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

If you need to save money and want an LCD-less mini camera under $100, this B1W is the best option on the market.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Mine doesn't record audio and I have the camera pointed at myself.

I suppose if someone tried to do something to me they would end up in frame. But I'm less worried about that and more worried about someone accusing me of doing something. Recovering from a black eye is easy, bouncing back from a false accusation not so much .

I put it in front of the rear view mirror. I can see it but passengers can't.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Mine doesn't record audio and I have the camera pointed at myself.
> 
> I suppose if someone tried to do something to me they would end up in frame. But I'm less worried about that and more worried about someone accusing me of doing something. Recovering from a black eye is easy, bouncing back from a false accusation not so much .
> 
> I put it in front of the rear view mirror. I can see it but passengers can't.


Almost users put their's mini stealthy dashcam in front of the rearview mirror.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Some states don't have rules requiring notification of the passenger. PA for example you can record all you want but can no tape audio unless they allow you since it's against a wire tap law. Technically if someone says on camera i'm going to beat you up you can't record the audio and submit it during a court process because you didn't inform them stuff like that can be thrown out.


Being that the OPs location is San Diego, California, I can unequivocally declare that he has the duty by law to declare recording.


----------



## jonasledreamer (Jan 27, 2018)

You can try the Blueskysea B1W, it is very compact and discreet and is only about $50?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My suggestion is plan sight and a sticker by the door handle.

It could save you from getting robbed/raped/murdered..

Or maybe not in that order,

Honestly it could be in any order.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

jeffsd619 said:


> I understand what your all saying. But I still would like advice on a discreet dual camera and how to make it less visible.


A bad person could take your camera. The cloud based cameras are like $400.00, so a hidden camera would be good. You can put a sticker up. They might think the sticker is bull. Are we supposed to tell pax we have a camera?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Some states don't have rules requiring notification of the passenger. PA for example you can record all you want but can no tape audio unless they allow you since it's against a wire tap law. Technically if someone says on camera i'm going to beat you up you can't record the audio and submit it during a court process because you didn't inform them stuff like that can be thrown out.


Dont they have to prove there was no sign, and the driver can just lie and said he always has them?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Your best bet to have a discreet camera is to get one of the ones that is built into a rearview mirror. Replace the one in your car with it and nobody will have a clue.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> I understand what your all saying. But I still would like advice on a discreet dual camera and how to make it less visible.


trying to catch some nip slips for the ol' spank bank?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffsd619 said:


> What is the best way (or best cam) to minimize being seen by passenger.


Wow. Lol. Pin camera lol.

Youre using dashcams wrong homie


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DexNex said:


> trying to catch some nip slips for the ol' spank bank?


Well, yeah...


----------



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

jeffsd619 said:


> I understand what your all saying. But I still would like advice on a discreet dual camera and how to make it less visible.


I discreet is fine as long as its indicated by the passenger that they are being recorded for safety reasons. But just be careful with how many stickers to indicate it. Got into one uber once and everywhere I looked their were stickers. Felt it was a very loud way to say a camera was being recorded.


----------

